# Questions about fumes



## prettynyguen (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi, Sometimes when I'm out my husband likes to have Hungry Man Frozen Dinners, and cook them in the oven. The plastic plates are oven-safe and don't smell when the meal is cooking, but I'm wondering if they give off any fumes that would harm our budgie. (He hasn't had one since we got our budgie). I'm thinking of making my husband put the meal into a casserole dish to cook it. Do you have an suggestions or know whether the plastic is harmful? Thank you for any help you can give. 

Also, I need to clean my oven, and I don't know what to use, because I can't use oven cleaner anymore and I do not have a self-cleaning oven. I also read that you can't heat up vinegar if you have a bird. 

I have read that soaking your oven overnight with a mixture of (cold) vinegar and baking soda can work (then wiping out), but I was wondering if there are any bird-safe cleaning supplies out there that anyone knows of.

Thank you for any suggestions you may have.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can use the Hungry Man plastic dinner trays in your oven as long as you monitor the heat temperature setting and don't let them burn. 

With regard to your oven

You can get the oven warm (not hot) and use white vinegar and baking soda to clean it.
You can also substitute Lemon Juice for the white vinegar.

Clean up spills that occur in the oven right away.
Don't allow a build-up of spilled and baked on food to accumulate.
Using a cookie sheet lined with aluminum foil under any casserole dishes to catch spillage while cooking will help make clean-up easier.
There are now liners made for the bottom of the oven which can be used which make clean-up less difficult.*


----------

